# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مقالات مرتبط با برنامه نویسی VB >  Naming Conventions

## CodeMasterX

یه مقاله براتون میذارم در مورد استاندارد ها و متد های نام گذاری و تعیین نوع و میدان دید متغیر ها و کنترل ها و آبجکت های استاندارد.امیدوارم مفید باشه  :لبخند گشاده!: .

----------


## CodeMasterX

مثل اینکه همه خدای Naming Convention هستن اینجا!
هیچ استقبالی نشد!

----------


## mosab_vb

مقاله شما خیلی جالب بود لطفا در مورد طراحی فرم به صورت فارسی یه توضیحی بدید ممنون میشم.منظورم اینه که چه استاندارد هایی رو باید رعایت کرد.آیا طراحی به صورت فرسی با انگلیسی فرق می کنه؟

----------

